# House of the Dragon: Zweiter Trailer zur Game-of-Thrones-Serie ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *House of the Dragon: Zweiter Trailer zur Game-of-Thrones-Serie ist da* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: House of the Dragon: Zweiter Trailer zur Game-of-Thrones-Serie ist da


----------



## Davki90 (24. Juli 2022)

Mich überzeugt den Trailer bisher auch nicht so wirklich. Fand "GoT" ab Staffel 5 nicht mehr so gut.


----------

